# Woke up this mornin and found the site



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi guys!!!!!!!  My name is Freddy and I just found this site.  I will be also firing up my GOSM in a bit.  I have a couple of chicken quarters, pork loin, ham hocks for today.  I also will be trying out a Fatty for the first time.  Never thought of it before so I have learned somethin already.  
Just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 16, 2007)

Freddy,

Welcome to the forum.   Glad you found us.

There are several of us in the Tampa area.  I am in Land O Lakes (but work in Tampa).  It is a shame you did not find us a couple days earlier, you could have come on over to the get together we had on Saturday.

Happy to have you here, happy smoking.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Freddy, welcome, great site to learn alot from.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard Freddy, glad you joined us! Don't forget to sign up for Jeff's free 5 day ecourse... it is chocked full of great info.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you found us.  Tampa, you missed the Smoke out!  So what do you do at MD's?


----------



## crownovercoke (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!!! Glad you found us.  This site is great lots of knowledge and friendly folks here ready to help.  Remember we like pics AKA "Q-View"

Welcome and smoke on


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanx guys!!  I will be posting before and after pics today.  I would love to make your mouth water on a beautiful Tuesday morning.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

I see i missed something big,  oh well we will get together next time.  I am a restaurant manager.  Started working for them bout 3 years ago when I moved back home from Germany.  My wife and I owned 3 German delis, so I do have a basic understanding of meat.....LOL


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Too bad you missed the smoke out last weekend. Maybe this gives us an excuse to have another!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello freddy glad you found us! You'll learn more & more before you know it! There's alot of good people and good info!

You have to watch out for theses little guys!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









They'll eat your Fatty!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, also check out one of our member's sites.
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  OK here's a question for you...I work with a German lady who is always telling me that the German bratwurst is different than anything she's ever gotten here, not only are they longer and thinner, but taste different.  I finally have my set up complete and I want to try my hand at some authentice German brats for her, but I'm not convinced that I've found a truly authentic German recipe. There are so many out there that say authentic but their differences can be quite considerable.  Having owned a German deli, would you happen to know a true authentic German brat recipe??


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 16, 2007)

Great, now I've got that Soprano's song in my head...  Welcome aboard.


----------



## stonez own q (Oct 16, 2007)

Funny what a guy wakes up to...........Congrats on finding the site.  Tons of knowledge and there is always someone to help if you need answers. the search tool here to take you to past threads is also great.  Sometimes saves repeating a guestion.

Good luck

Charles


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is the first pic.......enjoy

IMG]http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/6158/img00016sf9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome to SMF, glad to have you here.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry bout the big pic.......know a lil bout smokin,,,a little less bout postin pics. LOL    This should be better.


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Every city in Germany makes its own brats.....I will post some of my favorite recipes soon......As long as it tastes good who cares about 'authentic'.  :-)


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

No problem! Better to have something than nothing


----------



## richtee (Oct 16, 2007)

Grab yer shorts and hold on..the learning curve here makes a ski jump look like a bunnie hill   !   

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome to smf. the smokin'est site on the web.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome.........lots of good info here.......


d8de


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Freddy. Lots of good information and lots of nice people.


----------



## meowey (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the site!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Freddy -

Great way to start your day SMF! Enjoy!


----------

